# 'Frank' breech & movement



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi
I saw my MW on Thurs and she confirmed bubs is still breech if a little 'unusual' as she put it! She explained about a c-section v vaginal delivery etc which I am fine about but my concern, as always , is the lack of movement I feel. 
She did say to call if I was concerned but I have done this twice already and don't want to seem a pain or over worrier. I just don't seem to be feeling movements over the past week or so and when I do they are very light and brief. I realise some of this is to do with the baby's position but I just don't seem to be feeling the 10 movenets in 12 hours that the hospital asked me to look out for last time I was monitored (4 weeks ago)
Sorry for ramble! Thanks
Dawn


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is a hard position for your baby to make big movements but you should still feel the 10. If you take a break, put your feet up and relax, do you feel more.

If you are still worried, phone the maternity unit at any time

Take care x


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks for replying, sat watching TV tonight and have felt strange rolling type moves at the top of my bump and some nudges, so guess all is still well 
Thanks
Dawn x


----------

